# Parentheses Mini Fuzz - Which GE diodes D2 and D3?



## sean2damax (May 29, 2020)

Which germanium diodes specifically do you guys suggest placing in D2 and D3 on the Parentheses Mini Fuzz?


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 29, 2020)

Most will work fine as long as they are matched for Vf. I used 1n5817s in a few of mine and it sounds great.


----------



## sean2damax (May 29, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Most will work fine as long as they are matched for Vf. I used 1n5817s in a few of mine and it sounds great.


Thanks! Do I need to buy those matched or can I test them with a multimeter?


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 29, 2020)

Use the diode function on your multimeter


----------



## wui223 (Nov 24, 2020)

Is 1N5817 a schottky diode?


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Nov 24, 2020)

Try BAT41


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 24, 2020)

wui223 said:


> Is 1N5817 a schottky diode?



Yep


----------



## falzhobel (Nov 25, 2020)

Always been using D9K and they are great. The "false" Tayda 1N34A work also. Just be sure to match them as said before.


----------

